# Any recent contact with Glenmore Sands?



## Karen G (Sep 11, 2007)

Usually Debbie is quick to reply at this address: glensand@venturenet.co.za but I haven't had an anwer to an email I sent her several days ago.

Has anyone communicated with her at that address recently?


----------



## bailey (Oct 2, 2007)

*Glenmore*

My emails come back as blacklisted.  I contacted RCI regarding the problem and they emailed her.  She emailed me, but I still am not able to contact her through email.  I haven't tried calling or faxing yet.


----------



## LisaH (Dec 9, 2007)

Karen,

Were you able to reach Debbie eventually? I sent her an email last week and have not heard from her yet. As you said, she used to be very prompt...wonder if she is still there...


----------



## Karen G (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, I did hear back from Debbie, and more recently I was able to pay my 2008 levy in just a day or two. She was very prompt to respond this time.


----------



## ham4mel (Dec 21, 2007)

*contact info for Debbie at Glenmore*

What is her e-mail address?


----------



## Karen G (Dec 22, 2007)

ham4mel said:


> What is her e-mail address?



It is the one posted above in post #1


----------



## dsfritz (Dec 31, 2007)

*Glenmore Sands*

I paid our maintainance fee via that web address a few weeks ago.  Debbie responded within 24 hours.  I was amazed.  Try her again.  maybe something happened with the email.


----------

